# tanks



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to take a 30 gallon long apart. I mean right apart. the glass is cracked on one side and I want the rest of the glass for lids. what is the best way to separate the glass short of dropping it on the floor:bigsmile:


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use an exacto knife to seperate the glass.


----------

